# Anyone know of any good goth rock bands?



## jungsheezy (Jan 7, 2009)

*Know of any good goth rock bands that are from the late 90s or later that sound like the cruxshadows, depeche mode, christian death, or sisters of mercy?*


----------



## dannyking (Jan 7, 2009)

Hell yeah.

[youtube]k4bHMVAKDao[/youtube]
[youtube]KgI1ovaYrl4[/youtube]


----------



## dannyking (Jan 7, 2009)

[youtube]ts9r0QHuFHw[/youtube]

[youtube]0We9d5J3BLQ[/youtube]

[youtube]pSFV6RhdsNs[/youtube]

[youtube]VXa9tXcMhXQ[/youtube]

[youtube]rP2h16m8X1Y[/youtube]

[youtube]WDw0Im9xvJs[/youtube]

[youtube]arUqoKjU3D4[/youtube]

Sorry, I might have got a bit carrried away. And it might not be exactly what you asked for. But I tried.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 7, 2009)

hahah, thats o k . Thank you very much


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 7, 2009)

do "good goth rock bands" even exist?

how does one screaming guy in super tight black leather pants differ from the next?


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 7, 2009)

In goth rock they normally dont scream.


----------



## funkdocKT (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry...got confused with "Scream-O"


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 7, 2009)

Here is a good example of goth rock [youtube]qGjK6hKahU8[/youtube]


----------



## dannyking (Jan 9, 2009)

oh goth rock??? I thought you said god rock from the 90's. Sorry. Cant help you there.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Jan 10, 2009)

try some Danzig.. the greatest gothrock musician there is.. or you may try some king diamond even


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 10, 2009)

Danzig isnt goth rock, so far none of the posts have been goth rock....... Except the vid I posted


----------



## dannyking (Jan 10, 2009)

Depeche Mode aren't Goth Rock. How many different forms of rock are there.?


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 10, 2009)

yes, depeche mode is goth......


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 10, 2009)

Nightwish or Tarja great stuff beautiful voice.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 11, 2009)

Eddie McPot said:


> Nightwish or Tarja great stuff beautiful voice.


Thanks Eddie McPot. Those were more like metal than goth, but thanks. Nightwish and Tarja remind me of Evanesence and Lacuna Coil. If you find anything more like goth rock please post it though. Exampleshantom Vision, The Frozen Autumn, The Cruxshadows, Clan Of Xymox, Depeche Mode, Christian Death, Sisters Of Mercy, etc.


----------



## Eddie McPot (Jan 11, 2009)

I have saw Nightwish listed as goth metal, and melodic metal. You mentioned Evanescense, I love her voice as well.


----------



## jungsheezy (Jan 12, 2009)

I am looking for goth rock though, not goth metal.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Jan 27, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> Thanks Eddie McPot. Those were more like metal than goth, but thanks. Nightwish and Tarja remind me of Evanesence and Lacuna Coil. If you find anything more like goth rock please post it though. Exampleshantom Vision, The Frozen Autumn, The Cruxshadows, Clan Of Xymox, Depeche Mode, Christian Death, Sisters Of Mercy, etc.


 
Sorry to dissapoint you but yes, Danzig is Goth rock.. and Nightwish is not goth rock.. nightwish is epic-symphonic metal, or opera-metal.. Danzig is goth rock.. don;t believe me? Listen to how the gods kill, sistinas, any Danzig really.

Danzig al;bums cant be called goth rock because the music is so diverse, but Danzig is as goth rock as you're gonna get.. now, if you want some opera metal.. try

Nightwish, therion, symphonyx, visions of atlantis ect ect... get it right.. I believe you dont know what you're looking for


----------



## dannyking (Jan 28, 2009)

jungsheezy said:


> yes, depeche mode is goth......


This statement is false.


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont know anything about goth music but I do love Nick Cave and someone told me that he is considered "goth". Is he?


----------



## dannyking (Jan 30, 2009)

Is this goth rock?

[youtube]5qW0Edq1KqI[/youtube]


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 30, 2009)

I dont know, is it? when I think of goth rock i think of dudes who paint their faces white and dye their hair black and ugly chicks with black lipstick who sit around looking unhappy.


----------



## NomadicSky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tapping the Vein, the birthday massacre.

Those are my favorite two.


----------



## jungsheezy (Feb 3, 2009)

dannyking said:


> Is this goth rock?
> 
> [youtube]5qW0Edq1KqI[/youtube]


not really but closer to it than the stuff before, that songs a classic though...


----------

